# Play dead Georgie!



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just because he's cute and was fast asleep oblivious to me being there. His mouth was twitching too as if he was dreaming of eating (typical George).


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww! What a cute photo! Bless him


----------



## Button79 (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my word, what a gorgeous little bun!!!

I would have a fit if I saw one of my bunnies doing that - panic!!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww - so sweet. Marley has started to flop over on one side and sleep now too. It's adorable.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

What a little cutie pie x


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Kammie said:


> Just because he's cute and was fast asleep oblivious to me being there. His mouth was twitching too as if he was dreaming of eating (typical George).


just like a man sleeping again:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

My old indoor bunny used to throw himself down onto his back/side and fall into a deep sleep he too would twitch whilst dreaming but scared me many times when he wasnt dreaming so was barely moving!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Aww, bless him  
Kimba is the one who scares me in the shed, I can walk in and out of the shed over and over again and she will still be zonked out!

*Heidi*


----------

